# 5hp Briggs & Stratt no Idle...



## black_sport (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey everyone! So I got this go-cart that had been sitting over the winter and wouldn't start. So I cleaned the carb. No I can't get the darn thing to idle at a low rpm.

Model 136212
Type 0126

I have looked at the diagrams and everything I just can't figure out what to turn and how to start. 

The mixture screw I found you need to start it at 1.5 turns out from tight. Then adjust accordingly. Also the screw uptop on the butterfly I tightened it all the way down and backed off 1.5 turns. The only thing I lack (i think) is the nut on the screw that goes back to the gas pedal. I can start the engine and it will "idle" if you push the gas to the floor. 

Any ideas?


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Did you just clean the carb and use the old parts to put it back together ? How did you clean it, Spraying it with carb spray from a can or did you soak it in carb cleaner for a few hours ? Try soaking it in carb cleaner for a few hours, Get a carb kit and replace the adjustment screew and all the parts you can. Make sure you use new gaskets between the carb and engine and the carb and tank ( do NOT overtighten the screews holding the carb to the tank it could warp the tank and cause problems.) Also make sure the screen going into the tank isn't clogged.


----------



## black_sport (Jul 11, 2008)

K Once i do all of that how do I tune the carb just right? The only thing I hae found is the turning of the adjustment screw 1.5 turns out.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes turn the adjustment screew near the tank on the flywheel side of the engine all the way in till it seats ( not hard ) then 1.5 turns out crank the engine and put it to wide open throttle via the govenor ( useing the gas peddal ) and adjust it till it runs the best and idles the best with best throttle response. Usually with 1.5 turns out you are very close and shouldn't take much fine tuning


----------



## black_sport (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok I have done all the above and now when I just crank it the engine runs wide open for about 2 seconds and the governor kicks on and chokes the engine.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

The govenor shouldn't choke the engine. It only controls the butterfly on the carb for engine speed. Have you Taken apart the carb and soaked it in carb cleaner for a few hours and checked the pickup tubes on the carb that goes into the fuel tank ?


----------



## black_sport (Jul 11, 2008)

I just took it apart (second time) there is gunk on the screen. How do I go about cleaning the gas tank?


----------



## black_sport (Jul 11, 2008)

Im soaking the carb as we speak in carb cleaner. Before I put it back on i'm going to clean the tank.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

If the tank will fit in the dunk tank then soak it aswell. This will remove the paint from the outside of the tank though. You could also try pooring a little of the carb cleaner into the tank and letting it sit.


----------



## black_sport (Jul 11, 2008)

K I have done all that and now how do I adjust the idle to get it just right? It runs right now a little iffy with the throttle screw out 1.5 turns (butterfly on top) and the mixture screw 1.5 turns out (on side below choke lever)


----------



## black_sport (Jul 11, 2008)

Also if you type "Briggs & Stratton Go-Cart 5hp Rough Idle" and look for the user mattloflin on youtube thats me with the go-cart i'm upto part 3.


----------

